# المسيح  المعلم



## مونيكا 57 (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*لقد اقترب الناس إلى المسيح وهم يحملون مشاكل وتساؤلات تتعلق بالناموس، لقد كانوا ينادونه بلقب "يا معلّم"، لأنهم أرادوا معرفة الإجابات على كل تساؤلاتهم هذه. هل مازال تعليم المسيح له فاعليته الفريدة، ومازال يفتح آفاقًا جديدة؟ لماذا كان تعليم المسيح له جاذبية دائمة؟ كيف احتفظ هذا التعليم بفاعليته؟ 

للإجابة على هذه الأسئلة عرض الباحث الملامح الخاصة والفريدة لتعليم المسيح، يتناول هذا الأمر فى العناصر التالية: 

 القسم الأول: 1 ـ المسيح المعلّم فى الأناجيل. 

2 ـ التربية فى عصر المسيح. 

3 ـ محتوى التنشئة التربوية فى المجتمع العبرى. 

القسم الثانى: 1 ـ البيئة التربوية فى عمل المسيح. 

2 ـ ملامح تعليم المسيح. 

3 ـ الحرية والمسئولية فى تعليم المسيح. 

ثم خُتِم البحث بعنصر هام فى تعليم المسيح وهو : 

 البُعد الاجتماعى فى تعليم المسيح التربوى. 

يُلقب المسيح فى الأناجيل بلقب "معلّم Διδάσκαλος". ويُلاحظ أن هذا اللقب أُطلق على المسيح أكثر من أى لقب آخر. لكن بينما يوجد استخدام دائم للقب "معلّم"، إلاّ أن لقب "الرب κύριος طغى، بسبب النبوات عن مجئ الماسيا، فى كل أسفار العهد القديم والعهد الجديد(2) . ونرى فى مخطوطات وادى قمران التى تشير إلى نُساك كانوا يعيشون ربما فى عصر المسيح، أنه كان يوجد انتظار وشوق لمعلّم البر، هذا الذى سوف يعلّم الناموس بالحق، وسوف يفسر الكتاب باستقامة. هذه الصورة كانت مسيطرة فى فكر الشعب وكان هناك شوق لتحقيقها. 

لقد اقترب الناس إلى المسيح وهم يحملون مشاكل وتساؤلات تتعلق بالناموس، لقد كانوا ينادونه بلقب "يا معلم Διδάσκαλε"، لأنهم أرادوا معرفة الإجابات على كل تساؤلاتهم هذه. 


 إن تعليم المسيح امتد عبر الأزمنة واحتفظ حتى اليوم ببريقه وجاذبيته. وبالرغم من التقدم التكنولوجى المذهل والتطور العلمى الهائل الذى يهدف إلى جعل الإنسان قادرًا على إيجاد حلولاً لمشاكله اليومية، إلاّ أن الواقع يعلن لنا العكس. فالإنسان يوميًا ينقاد إلى أزمات أعمق نراها على كل المستويات المعيشية ونسمعها من خلال صرخات القلق التى تنتاب الإنسان المعاصر الذى كاد يغرق وسط أمواج الحياة المتلاطمة. 


مازال تعليم المسيح له فاعليته الفريدة، ومازال يفتح آفاقًا جديدة. إنه دعوة مستمرة: " تعالوا إلىَّ يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلى الأحمال وأنا أريحكم" (مت28:11)، " الكلام الذى أكلمكم به هو روح وحياة" (يو63:6). 

لكن ما الذى أعطى لتعليم المسيح هذه الجاذبية الدائمة؟ وكيف احتفظ هذا التعليم بفاعليته فى كل العصور؟ للإجابة على هذه التساؤلات نجد أنفسنا فى احتياج لمعرفة الملامح الخاصة والفريدة لتعليم المسيح. سوف نتناول هذا الأمر فى العناصر التالية: 

القسم الأول: 

1 ـ المسيح المُعلّم: فى الأناجيل 

2 ـ التربية فى عصر المسيح 

 3 ـ محتوى التنشئة التربوية فى المجتمع العبرى 


القسم الثانى: 

 1 ـ البيئة التربوية فى عمل المسيح. 

2 ـ ملامح تعليم المسيح. 

3 ـ الحرية والمسئولية فى تعليم المسيح: 

أ ـ الخوف والحرية ب ـ الحرية كشهادة حياة ج ـ المسئولية كتعبير لإدراك الحرية. 
القسم الأول

1 ـ المسيح المعلّم في الأناجيل: 

أ ـ المسيح المعلّم فى الإنجيل بحسب القديس مرقس : 

 لقد ركز القديس مرقس اهتمامه على شخص المسيح وعمله مظهرًا الطريقة التي علّم بها وعمل(3) . وقدَّم لنا المسيح الرب والمعلّم الجديد المختلف جوهريًا عن معلّمى عصره. إن كلمة "تعليم" "didac»" ذُكِرت فى بشارته أربع مرات، وفعل "أُعلّم" did£skw ذُكر سبعة عشر مرة. أما كلمة "معلم" rabb… فقد ذُكرت إحدى عشر مرة: 

1 ـ مرة واحدة من معارضيه (مر14:12) 

2 ـ خمس مرات من التلاميذ (مر38:4، 38:9، 35:10، 1:13، 14:14) 

3 ـ مرتين من المرضى (35:5، 17:9) 

4 ـ ثلاث مرات من الذين طلبوا منه تفسير الناموس (17:10، 20، 32:12) 


لقد لجأ المعلمون اليهود في عصره إلى التقليد لإقناع الناس بتعاليمهم، وكانوا يقتبسون اقتباسات كثيرة من سابقيهم. وكان المبدأ الثابت للمعلم اليهودى هو: " لن أقول شيئًا لم أسمعه من الذين علمونى". كان يميلون دائمًا للتوسع في المناقشات. لكن المسيح علّم بسلطان ولم يستند إلى تعاليم معلّمين سابقين ليستمد منها بمصداقية ما يعلّم به، لكن استند على شخصه وسلوكه وحياته. لذا نجد أن هناك علاقة مباشرة بين شخصه وأقواله وأعماله. لقد كان تعليم المسيح يمس الحياة ولم يكن عملاً مجردًا. لذا نجد في تعليمه أمورًا تتعلق بالحياة مثل غفران الخطايا، شفاء الأبرص، شفاء المقعد. إن هدف عمله التعليمى كان تحرير البشر، لذلك نجد أن الناس من كل الطبقات والفئات يخاطبونه يا "معلّم" مثلما فعل الشاب الغنى (مر17:1)، ومجنون قرية الجرجسيين (مت28:8) والفريسيون والهيرودسيون (مر14:12)، كما أن التلاميذ كانوا يخاطبونه يا "معلّم" أثناء هيجان البحر قائلين: " يا معلّم ألاّ يهمك أننا نغرق" (مر39:4). 

وهكذا كان هناك يقين لدى الناس أنه "معلّم". لقد علّم المسيح في المجامع وفي أماكن خالية (صحراء) وفي الهيكل (مر49:14). لقد أوصى تلاميذه أن يبلغوا رسالة إلى رب البيت الذي سيتمم فيه العشاء العظيم مستخدمين لقب "معلّم" كلقب معروف: " فقولا لرب البيت إن المعلم يقول أين المنزل حيث آكل الفصح مع تلاميذى" (مر14:14). 

بالتالى فإن ظهور المسيح "كمعلّم" يكشف تدريجيًا سر شخصه الإلهى، وأن رسالته توجهت إلى أماكن مختلفة، وأيضًا فى مناسبات الحياة المتنوعة مثل الاحتفالات العرسية وموائد الأغنياء والفقراء. كما أن الناس كانوا يُبدون استعدادًا ورغبة في سماع أقواله. 

لقد رأى القديس مرقس البشير، المسيح كمعلّم يهتم بمشاكل مجتمعه. وكتب إنجيله لكى يساهم في إصلاح وتقويم المجتمع الذي كان يعانى من مشاكل عديدة؛ مثل مشكلة الفجوة الكبيرة بين الأغنياء والفقراء، أو سعي البعض نحو الزعامة لإرضاء ذواتهم. وقدم مرقس، المسيح المعلّم الذي اخبرنا عن الله: " فنظر إليهم يسوع وقال. عند الناس غير مستطاع. ولكن ليس عند الله لأن كل شئ مستطاع عند الله" (مر27:10). 

 حقًا علّم المسيح بسلطان فائق لا تستند على تفسيرات الناموسيين السابقين. لم يستشهد بأى كتاب أو مصدر لكى يعطى قوة ومصداقية لكرازته، فيما عدا العهد القديم الذي استخدمه كإشارة نبوية لعمله الخلاصى. 

حرص القديس مرقس أن يقدم تعليم المسيح فى ثلاثة أشكال مميزة تبرهن على أن المسيح كان حريصًا على تقديم تعليمه إلى الجموع بطريقة جذابة وليست مملة. وهذه الأشكال أو الملامح هى: 

1 ـ الملمح النقدى لتعليمه، وقد استخدمه مع الفريسيين والكتبة. 

2 ـ الأمثال: عندما يتوجه إلى الجموع. 

3 ـ تحليل وتفسير الأمثال: عندما ينفرد بتلاميذه (مر34:4). 


ب ـ المسيح المعلّم في الإنجيل بحسب القديس متى 

يصف القديس متى البشير العمل الماسيانى للمسيح بإعلانات ثلاث(مت23:4، 35:9، 1:11)، والتي فيها يقر بأن المسيح "يعلّم"، و "يكرز" و "يشفى". وفي الثلاث حالات نلاحظ عنصرين: 

1 ـ رصد متتابع لأنشطة المسيح. 

2 ـ المسيح هو معلم إسرائيل الذي يفسر طريق الله وفق ناموس الله المُعلن. 

دائمًا نجد في إنجيل متى التعليم عن المسيح (الخريستولوجية) في إطار القيامة، لذا عندما يتوجه التلاميذ إلى المسيح بالنداء لا يستخدمون لقب "يا معلّم" لكن لقب: "أيها الرب kÚrie". وكلمة "kÚrioj" اُستخدمت 61 مرة في إنجيل متى(قارن مر38:4، لو24:8، مت25:8). لكن متى البشير يذكر لقب معلّم "did£skaloj" أو "rabb…" باللغة العبرية على لسان الذين لا يتبعون المسيح بانتظام، أو الذين لا يعرفونه معرفة صحيحة (على سبيل المثال: يهوذا يستخدم لقب "rabb…" في (مت25:26، 49، انظر أيضًا 11:9، 38:12، 16:19، 24:22). 

يتميز متى عن الإنجيليين الآخرين في أنه يتناول "تعليم" المسيح بطريقة منظمة إذ وضع هذه التعاليم فى ثلاثة أحاديث: 

1 ـ تعليمه في الموعظة على الجبل حيث نجد وصفًا لنموذج، أو مثالاً للإنسان المنتمى لملكوت الله (متى من إصحاح 5 إلى 7). 

2 ـ تعليمه في إرشاداته للرسل بخصوص الكرازة الإنجيلية (مت10). 

3 ـ تعليمه في حديث عن مجئ ملكوت الله والدينونة (مت23 إلى 25). 


بحسب إنجيل متى يوجد معلّم واحد فقط له سيادة حقيقية، إنه المسيا المنتظر (مت8:23). الذى أرسل الرسل لكى يعلّموا كل الأمم بكلمة الإنجيل. 

يُنهى متى إنجيله بإرسالية "تعليمية" عظيمة، علينا أن ندرسها بتدقيق لكى نفهم كل الإنجيل: " فتقدم يسوع وكلمهم قائلاً: دُفِع إلىّ كل سلطان فى السماء وعلى الأرض. فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس" (مت18:28ـ20). والتلمذة ـ في هذه الأرسالية التعليمية ـ تعنى الخضوع إلى تعليم الكلمة المتجسد، القادر وحده أن يحمي التلاميذ من الأنبياء الكذبة والذئاب الخاطفة حتى يثمر عملهم ويقدمون الثمار التي يريدها الله (مت12:7 وما بعده). 

المسيح ـ بحسب القديس متى الإنجيلى ـ هو مفسر الناموس ومعلن إرادة الله للبشر، وسوف يكون له دورًا حاسمًا في أثناء مجيئه في يوم الدينونة وفق المعيار الذي وضعه هو نفسه (مت25:24، 31:25)(4) . 

لقد نظّم القديس متى الإنجيلى محتوى إنجيله في وحدات موضوعية وليس بحسب جدول زمنى. وهذا يساهم في الفهم الكامل لتعليم المسيح، خاصةً أنه يلفت نظر القارئ إلى الموضوع المحورى في هذه الوحدات، أى أن المسيح هو المسيا ـ معلّم إسرائيل الجديد، لأجل هذا لم يبتعد المسيح عن الكنيسة بل ظل حاضرًا وفاعلاً كمعلّم وقائد في حياة الكنيسة " ها أنا معكم كل الأيام وإلى انقضاء الدهر" (مت20:28). 

ج ـ المسيح المعلّم في الإنجيل بحسب القديس لوقا: 

 قدم لوقا المسيح كمعلّم متألم يتجاوب مع مشاكل واحتياجات الناس في عصره. ويستخدم لوقا بجانب لقب "معلّم" كلمة "ناظر أو مراقب" epist£thj، بينما القديس مرقس ـ كما سبق أن أشرنا ـ استخدم كلمة "رابىrabb…"، والقديس متى كلمة "رب أو سيد kÚrioj". 


لقد أراد القديس لوقا الإنجيلى أن يشدد على عمل المسيح كمدبر ومعتنى بالعالم، لذا استخدم كلمة "مراقب أو ناظر" لتعلن أنه مسئول عن عملية "تعليمية"، وهذا يُفهم في إطار المجتمع اليونانى. ولأن القديس لوقا كتب إنجيله لجماعات مسيحية من الأمم، فإنه لم يستخدم لقب "رب ραββί" المألوف بالنسبة لليهود والغريب بالنسبة للأمم. 



كتب القديس لوقا الإنجيل وسفر أعمال الرسل مقدمًا المسيح بطريقة مُميزة عن بقية الإنجيليين، خاصةً في "أعمال الرسل". فقد أظهر كيف أن الروح القدس نقل رسالة الخلاص إلى أقاصى الأرض وأن المسيح كان يعلّم بواسطة أنبيائه (أع27:11ـ28، 1:13، 1بط 10:1ـ11). 

فبينما يقدم القديس متى الإنجيلى، المسيح كموسى العظيم مقسّمًا إنجيله إلى خمسة أحاديث تتماثل مع الخمس كتب الأولى للعهد القديم المكتوبين بواسطة موسى، نجد أن لوقا يقدم المسيح كإيليا الجديد. إنه النبى الحار بالروح القدس. الروح رافقه طوال مسيرته حتى الصعود كما حدث مع إيليا. لقد ذكر القديس لوقا أن المسيح أقام ابن أرملة نايين من الموت (لو11:7ـ17) ليذكِّرنا بإيليا الذى أقام ابن أرملة صرفة صيدا (1مل17 وانظر أيضًا لو26:4و27). أيضًا قدم القديس لوقا المسيح كمعلّم يقوم برحلة عظيمة من الجليل إلى أريحا وأورشليم (لو51:9ـ45:19). وبحسب القديس لوقا فإن أورشليم هى مركز جغرافى له مغزى خلاصى للعالم، إنها المكان الذي منه سوف يصعد المسيح إلى السموات، ومن هناك أيضًا أرسل يسوع تلاميذه ليحملوا رسالة الإنجيل إلى أقاصى المسكونة. 

أعطت هذه الرحلة العظيمة للقديس لوقا مادة تعليمية متنوعة تمس الحياة اليومية، فيقدم لنا مثل السامرى الصالح (لو25:10ـ37)، والابن الضال (لو11:15ـ32)، ووكيل الظلم (1:16ـ13)، والفريسى والعشار (9:18ـ14). وأيضًا يركز القديس لوقا على إشارات المسيح لمواضيع خاصة مثل الصلاة (1:11ـ13)، والغنى (13:12ـ34)، والفقر (1:16ـ31)، والبُعد الأخروى للحياة (38:12ـ59)، والأربع أمثلة المرتبطة بالموائد والأكل (لو1:14ـ24)، وفي الأمثال الثلاثة عن التبعية الحقيقية للمسيح (لو25:14ـ35). ويعطى القديس لوقا اهتمامًا خاصًا بموضوع التلمذة الحقيقية، ويكتب لنا عن الشروط التي وضعها المسيح للتلمذة، وكيف أن المسيح استخدم خبرات الحياة اليومية لكى تُفهم هذه الشروط (لو25:14ـ35). 

ونستطيع أن نلاحظ أن لوقا يُظهر يسوع وهو في الاثنى عشر ربيعًا يعلم في الهيكل (لو45:2ـ48)، ويقدم لنا بداية حياة المسيح الجهارية بالإشارة إلى أنه كان يعلّم في المجامع (لو14:4ـ15). ويقدم لوقا في أعمال الرسل تلخيصًا لإنجيله مشيرًا بدقة إلى كل ما علّمه المسيح وفعله (أع1:1، لو5:23). 

ومن الجدير بالملاحظة أن القديس لوقا بعد العدد الثالث من الإصحاح السابع يستخدم لقب الرب kÚrioj ثمانية عشر مرة عندما يشير إلى المسيح. هذا اللقب نادرًا ما يُستخدم قبل قيامة المسيح، لكن من المرجح أن جماعة القديس لوقا كانت تستخدم هذا اللقب عندما كتب إليها إنجيله. نجد أيضًا في إنجيل القديس لوقا أنه يسرد روايات متوازية تخص رجل وامرأة معًا لكى يؤكد على وجودهما معًا وأنهم متساويان أمام الله بالنعم والعطايا والواجبات. فعلى سبيل المثال: زكريا وإليصابات (5:1)، سمعان وحنة (25:2ـ28)، أرملة صيدا ونعمان السريانى (25:4ـ28)، شفاء الممسوس وحماة بطرس(31:4ـ39)، سمعان الفريسى والمرأة الخاطئة (36:7ـ50)، الإنسان وحبة الخردل وخميرة المرأة(لو18:3ـ21)، السامرى الصالح ومريم ومرثا (29:10ـ42)، الإنسان والمائة خروف والمرأة والعشرة دراهم (لو4:15،30) القاضى الظالم والأرملة (لو1:18ـ14)، النساء عند القبر وتلميذى عمواس (لو55:23،1:24ـ11، 13:24ـ32). 

 د ـ المسيح المعلّم في الإنجيل بحسب القديس يوحنا الإنجيلى: 

يتناول القديس يوحنا الإنجيلى تعاليم المسيح بطريقة مميزة، فبحسب البشير يوحنا، عصر المسيح هو الذي سبق وتنبأ عنه إشعياء، حيث الكل يعمل مع الله ويقبل كلمته: " إنه مكتوب في الأنبياء ويكون الجميع متعلمين من الله. فكل مَن سمع من الآب وتعلم يقبل إلىّ" (يو45:6). 

يقدم القديس يوحنا، المسيح بعد قيامته مثلما فعل القديس متى، فهو يتوجه إلى الجماعة المسيحية، وليس إلى الذين يريدون أن يتعرفوا على تعليمه. 

إن القديس يوحنا الإنجيلى هو تلميذ المخلّص، المتأمل والعميق في نظرته للحوادث الكثيرة التي فعلها المسيح، وأيضًا يرى ويميز في تقليد وتعاليم إسرائيل الإشارات التي تخص المسيح. لقد ركز يوحنا على أهمية وحتمية مجئ الباراقليط وعمله في الكنيسة، فالروح القدس هو الذي يحفظ رسالة وأقوال المسيح، وهو نفسه الذي ينير الفهم الحقيقى لتعليم المسيح، فهو يعلم ويرشد أعضاء الكنيسة " إلى كل الحق " (يو26:14). 

لكن المطلب الذي يريده يوحنا هو أن يتعرف الإنسان على ضعفه ويعترف بنقائصه (يو35:9ـ39)، حتى يتم شفاؤه ويأتى إلى المعلم الوحيد الذي لديه أقوال الحياة الأبدية (يو69:6)، هذا هو الذي يقدم الحياة (يو40:5) وعلى الإنسان أن يحيا مثلما عاش المسيح بالمحبة وعلّم عنها. 


لقد حفظ لنا القديس يوحنا تعليم المسيح المؤثر الذي حدد فيه ملامح ممارسة العمل الإنجيلى للرسل: " أنتم تدعوننى معلّمًا وسيدًا وحسنًا تقولون لأنى أنا كذلك. فإن كنت وأنا السيد والمعلّم قد غسلت أرجلكم فأنتم يجب عليكم أن يغسل بعضكم أرجل بعض. لأنى أعطيتكم مثالاً حتى كما صنعت أنا بكم تصنعون أنتم أيضًا. الحق الحق أقول لكم إنه ليس عبد أعظم من سيده ولا رسول أعظم من مرسله. إن عملتم هذا فطوباكم إن عملتموه" (يو13:13ـ17). 

 يذكر القديس يوحنا (في الاصحاح الأول) دعوة التلاميذ وأيضًا ألقاب المسيح الخاصة بـ: الكلمة، المسيا، ابن الله، ابن الإنسان، مخلّص العالم، الرب، الله. وفي (11:2) يعلن المسيح مجده، والتلاميذ يؤمنون به. بينما يوحنا يستطرد فى إنجيله بطريقته الفريدة، إذ يتعرف الدارسون في إنجيله على شهادة تاريخية لحياة وعمل المسيح. نتحقق في النصف الأول من إنجيل القديس يوحنا (1ـ12) على أن التلاميذ يستخدمون دائمًا مصطلحات مثل معلم "رابى" rabb… بالعبرية وباليونانية did£skalojفي الاشارة إلى المسيح، بالرغم من أهمية استخدام مصطلح "رب" kÚrioj. استخدم القديس يوحنا كلمة معلّم بالعبرية "رابى" ثماني مرات. وهذا اللقب كان يُنسب إلى المسيح تقديرًا من التلاميذ لدوره التعليمى (يو13:13)، لذا أخذ اليهود موقف عدائى ضد المسيح. وعندما كان يستخدم القديس يوحنا كلمة "عالم" kÒsmoj فهو يقصد البشر على وجه الخصوص، لكى يظهر العداء الذى كان بين العالم والمسيح. لذلك في مقدمة إنجيله عن الكلمة المتجسد، يقول " كان في العالم والعالم لم يعرفه" (يو10:1). لكن الله أحب العالم حبًا لا نهائي " حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكى لا يهلك كل مَن يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية" (يو16:3)، فالله أرسل ابنه إلى العالم (17:3، 36:10، 18:17) كمخلّص له (42:4، 1يو14:4). لكن "العالم" أخذ موقفًا عدائيًا تجاهه، حتى أنه وصل إلى مستوى كان يحقد فيه على المسيح وتلاميذه (يو8:15). فالعالم يوجد في الظلمة ولم يقبل نور حياة وتعليم المسيح، وهذا لأنه تحت سلطان " رئيس هذا العالم" (يو3:12، 30:4، 11:16) فالعالم "وضع في الشرير" (1يو 19:5). العالم لم يدرك أن المسيح هو " نور العالم" (يو12:8). لكن هو الذى انتصر على الظلمة، لذلك مَن يؤمن به ينتصر على قساوة وعداوة العالم، يكفى أنه لا يحب العالم (1يو 15:2)، لأن العالم يمضى وشهوته (1يو17:2). 

يركز البشير يوحنا في إنجيله على نتائج ابتعاد الإنسان عن الله، أيضًا يبرز التضاد بين النور والظلمة، الحق والكذب، الموت والحياة. وهذا التضاد أو الثنائية تنطلق ـ في إنجيله ـ من التعليم عن المسيح (الخريستولوجية). فالمسيح هو نور العالم (يو12:8) حيث " النور يضىء في الظلمة" لكن " الظلمة لم تدركه" (يو5:1). " لتصيروا أبناء النور.." (يو36:12). الاستجابة لهذه الدعوة لن تكون فقط بالمعرفة العقلية لكن بالإيمان. فالعقل بمفرده لن يستطيع أن يخرج الإنسان من الظلمة لأنه قد يكون هو نفسه مظلم، لكن الإيمان هو الذي يخرج هذا الإنسان من الظلمة إلى النور. فالإيمان يجعلنا نصير أبناء النور، والنور ضرورى لحياة الإنسان، لأن " مَن يمشى في الليل يعثر لأن النور ليس فيه" (يو35:12). المعرفة ليست معرفة ذهنية مجردة، لكن حياة مؤسسة على الشركة " وهذه الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقى وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته" (يو3:17). والمعيار الواضح لهذه المعرفة هو المحبة: " الذي يحبنى يحفظ وصاياى" (يو15:14). وكل الوصايا تتلخص في وصية واحدة: " هذه هى وصيتى أن تحبوا بعضكم بعضا كما أحببتكم" (يو12:15). 

بتأنس الكلمة، قدم الله للإنسان "النعمة والحق" (يو14:1). عمل المسيح ـ بحسب اعلانه ـ هو شهادة الحق (يو37:18). 

كان هناك تصادم بين جماعة القديس يوحنا الإنجيلى والمجمع اليهودى، وهذا الوضع توجد جذوره في الصراع الذي كان بين المسيح وخصومه من اليهود. ولا يشكك القديس يوحنا في الناموس، لكن يركز على أن اعلان المسيح يتخطى الناموس، وفهم الناموس مرهون بإيمان المرء بالمسيح أو بعدم إيمانه. ويشدد القديس يوحنا على حضور المسيح الفعّال ولا يكتفى بالإشارة إلى أحاديثه. 

لا يذكر إنجيل القديس يوحنا مثل الأناجيل الثلاثة الأولى، تعليم المسيح فيما يخص أمورًا متنوعة فى الحياة اليومية، لهذا لا نجد فى رواية إنجيل يوحنا تعاليم وردود المسيح على تساؤلات الناس بخصوص ملكوت السموات. لقد وصف يوحنا المسيح كمعلّم بطريقة سريعة موجزة (يو14:7، يو20:18) لكن ليس كالإنجيليين الباقين (مثلاً متى 29:7، 16:22). لقد وصف مدى دقة تعليم المسيح ومدى تأثير سامعيه حين قال: " فتعجب اليهود قائلين كيف هذا يعرف الكتب وهو لم يتعلم " (يو15:7). 

يتحقق المرء في إنجيل القديس يوحنا من حضور الباراقليط الذي هو بالحرى المعلّم. وهدفه التعليمى هو أن يُذَّكر المسيحيين بالمسيح وبتعليمه: " وأما المعزى الروح القدس الذي سيرسله الآب باسمى فهو يعلمكم كل شئ ويذكركم بكل ما قلته لكم" (يو25:14). 

هكذا نستطيع أن نرى بوضوح: 

 1ـ أن الكلمة المتجسد بواسطة كلمته يهدف إلى تفعيل قدرات الإنسان النفسية والجسدية(5) . 

2ـ تعليم المسيح يمثل الأساس والوسيلة التي بها يتجه الإنسان الساقط إلى قرار بشأن تغييره الكيانى. 

في هذا الإطار يكتسب عمل المسيح التعليمى والتربوى أهمية عظيمة لأن هذا العمل يمثل دافعًا لكل باحث تربوى ليفتش على العناصر التي تساهم في مثل هذا التغيير الجذرى للمواقف والسلوكيات، الأمر الذي يهدف إليه علم النفس التربوى الحديث بأشكال متنوعة. 

بالتأكيد إن الأناجيل الأربعة لم تخطط مسبقًا لتقديم المسيح كمعلّم بتحليل ووصف لقدراته ومهاراته التعليمية. لكن قدمت شهادتها لحياة وعمل المسيح بوعى وإدراك التلاميذ. فعلاقتهم كانت علاقات اختبارية بين المعلم والتلاميذ. 

إن تناول عمل المسيح التعليمى لا يمكن أن يصير خارج المعطيات التاريخية والاجتماعية للعصر الذي كتب فيه الإنجيليون، طالما أن عمل الخلاص يخص الإنسان الذى يعيش فى التاريخ. على الجانب الآخر لا يمكن أن نأتى إلى البُعد الأخروى للتعليم إن لم نقبل وجود واقع تاريخى كبداية لهذا البعد الأخروى. 

2 ـ التربية في عصر المسيح: 

إن الشرط الأساسى لفهم أى عمل تعليمى تربوى هو دراسة الحالة الاجتماعية والاقتصادية والسياسية وأيضًا الثقافية للمجتمع الذي في إطاره قُدم هذا العمل. 

لقد شكلّت البنية الثيوقراطية للمجتمع اليهودى قوانينه ومبادئه وأُسسه، ومن بينها بالطبع التربية. ومن المعروف أن تاريخ شعب إسرائيل هو بمثابة تسجيل لعلاقاته مع الله. بالتالى طالما أن الله كان المحور المركزى في حياة المجتمع العبرى، فإن التربية أخذت الملمح الإلهى qeokentrikÒ أى أن الله هو مركز كل شئ. 

إذن ما هى بنية النظام التربوى العبرى في عصر المسيح؟ علينا قبل الاجابة على هذا السؤال أن نتعرف على الشكل العام للواقع التربوى العبرى لهذه الفترة. 

كان المجمع اليهودى هو مكان التعليم الذي نمى واتسع في حقل العبادة الإلهية، والتي كانت تشمل الصلاة والتعليم الدينى خاصةً في السبوت والأعياد. الهدف الأساسى لاجتماع يوم السبت في المجمع لم يكن العبادة بالمفهوم الضيق لها بقدر قراءة الناموس وشرحه. لذلك يصف فيلون المجامع بالأماكن التعليمية التي يتلقى فيها اليهود حب الفضيلة(6) . وفي زمن كتابة العهد الجديد نجد أن التعليم هو العمل الأساسى للمجمع(7) . وكان التعليم في المجمع يوم السبت هو قانون محدد(8) . وفق أعمال الرسل 21:15 " لأن موسى منذ أجيال قديمة له في كل مدينة مَن يكرز به، إذ يُقرأ في المجامع كل سبت". لذلك فإن يوسابيوس المؤرخ وأيضًا فيلون اليهودى يرجعان قانون المجامع إلى موسى(9) . 

لقد كان المجمع بمثابة نوع من التربية الدينية المفتوحة الشعبية حيث يذهب المرء بحرية لكى يجد إجابات على مشاكله، ويسمع أيضًا مقترحات ليواجه مآزق حياته اليومية(10) . وكانت هناك إمكانية للتدخل للمناقشة، وكان مسموح للتعبير عن أفكار عضو الجماعة وقناعاته المتعلقة بالمقاطع، التي كانت تُقرأ بهدف توضيح هذه النصوص للفائدة العامة. كان المجمع هو المكان الأول الذي علّم فيه المسيح وأيضًا الرسل، وكان أيضًا بالنسبة لهم هو المكان الذي تم فيه اعلانهم الموقف العدائى لرؤساء المجامع. 

كان هناك تقليد بأن يجلس المعلّم في موضع عالٍ، لذا كان يفعل المسيح هكذا أثناء تعليمه (انظر مت1:5، لو20:4). ومثل الرابونيون هكذا فسر المسيح الناموس (انظر مر14:12، لو25:10)، بينما كانت هناك مداخلات وأسئلة مثلما كان يحدث مع المعلمين الآخرين (انظر مت36:22، لو25:10). وعلى هذه الأسئلة ينبغى أن يجيب. أيضًا وفق نظام الرابونيين ويوحنا المعمدان الذي دُعىّ معلّم rabb… فإن المسيح جمّع تلاميذ وعلّمهم (انظر لو12:3، مت14:9، يو25:3). 

كان الكتبة يمثلون أرسطوقراطية (النخبة المثقفة) فكرية، وكانوا بالنسبة للشعب قادة ومعلمين. كانت توجد قوانين صارمة لتربية الكتبة في عصر المسيح. وكان المرشح لكى يكون معلمًا rabb… يتم إعداده من عمر 7 إلى 10 سنين. ويظل دائمًا في المرحلة الأولى لاستعداده بجانب أحد الكتبة كتلميذ يتتلمذ على يديه، يتابع تعليمه في هذه الفترة ويلاحظ ممارسته للبرنامج وطريقة الإمتثال لأوامر الناموس. وعندما يتحقق من أنه يملك المحتوى الأساسى للتقليد، وقادر على تطبيقه يُقلد في رتبته ويباشر واجباته(11) . 

3 ـ محتوى التنشئة التربوية في المجتمع العبرى: 

استنادًا على العهد القديم والتقليد العبرى نجد أن تربية الغلمان كانت تؤخذ بجدية في العائلة العبرية، وتبين مدى مكانة الرجل ودوره الرجولى في المجتمع العبرى. لقد أخذت عائلة المسيح بجدية هذا الاتجاه التربوى متممة مطالب الناموس (لو22:2). لذا علينا أن ندرك أن التربية كان لها مفهوم متسع يشتمل على خبرات من الميلاد حتى الموت في إطار العلاقة بين المجتمع والمجمع والهيكل. إن وحدانية كيان الإنسان النفسى والجسدى هى المبدأ أو الأساس لفهمنا كل الموضوعات التربوية في المجتمع العبرى. ونستطيع أن نستنتج هذا بوضوح من دراسة الصلاة اليومية العبرية Shema (انظر تث4:6ـ9، 13:11ـ21، عد73:15ـ41). 

المبدأ الآخر والذي هو بمثابة الوصية الأولى في المجتمع العبرى الثيوقراطى هو المحبة. لذا فإن الأناجيل الثلاثة الأولى تقدم بدقة مطالب العهد القديم وإيمان إسرائيل (انظر مت36:22، مر28:12ـ34، لو25:10 وما بعده). فالوصية الأساسية لأبناء الملكوت هو أن يحبوا الله مطبقين إرادته (انظر مت21:7، 50:12). فيجب عليك أن تحب الله "من كل قلبك" أى بكل كيانك الداخلى وأيضًا انعكاس هذا الحب في مواقف وسلوكيات الإنسان اليومية. عكس النفاق والتملق وحفظ الإيمان الشكلى، وكذلك هذه العبارة تعنى الطاعة الكاملة. وفي الفكر العبرى فإن القلب هو عرش الأعمال الذهنية (انظر مت 34:12، مر21:7، 23:11، لو45:6، 14:2، يو40:12، أع23:7، 27:28، 23:11). وأيضًا مصدر القرارات (الإرادة) (أع23:11، 2كو7:9)، أيضًا "من كل قلبك" تعنى استعداد الإنسان لأن يقدم حياته ذبيحة (مت24:16). 

"ومن كل فكرك" يعنى الولاء والإخلاص التام، مثلما كان يكرز المسيح بعد ذلك (فيما بعد) قائلاً: " لا يستطيع أحد أن يخدم سيدين ... " (مت24:6). 

التربية العبرية كانت تدفع الإنسان لأن يصنع علاقة مع يهوه، علاقة فيها ولاء وإخلاص تام له، لأن يهوه هو مصدر كل الحكمة، وهو المربى والمعلّم بالنسبة للشعب العبرانى. والعبرانى يثق في الله ثقة مطلقة " لتكن يا رب رحمتك علينا حسبما انتظرناك" (مز22:33). لقد كانت أفكار الإنسان غير أفكار الله، بالرغم من أن قصد الله أن يصير الإنسان متشبهًا به. وبالرغم من درس الطوفان استمر " قلب الإنسان شرير منذ حداثته" (تك21:8). لذا يترجى العبرانى الله قائلاً: "علمنى أن أعمل رضاك لأنك أنت إلهى. روحك الصالح يهدينى في أرض مستوية" (مز10:143). لقد كان العبرانى مدرك بمدى ضعفه في أن يكون صادقًا في وعده " أحمدك باستقامة قلب عند تعلى أحكام عدلك. وصاياك أحفظ لا تتركنى إلى الغاية. بم يزكى الشاب طريقه بحفظه إياه حسب كلامك. بكل قلبى طلبتك. لا تُضلنى عن وصاياك" (مز7:119ـ10). 

 إذن يهوه هو بمثابة المعلم الحقيقى للشعب العبرانى. ومارس عمله التعليمى بطرق متنوعة: بأقوال وأعمال بواسطة الأنبياء، وبالوالدين (أم8:1، 2:4)، وبواسطة البشر الحكماء (أم14:13)، وبواسطة الكهنة (ميخا11:3، ملا7:2)، وبواسطة التجارب والآلام، لكنهم لم يسمعوا (إر4:33). فعاموس النبى يقدم لنا قائمة من أمثلة تدميرية (جدب، جفاف، وباء، تدميرات متنوعة ...) والتي أرسلت كرسائل تأديبية لكى يحذر البشر ليرجعوا إليه (عاموس6:4ـ12). أيضًا في (تث2:8ـ5): " وتتذكر كل الطريق التي فيها سار بك الرب إلهك ........ ". 

إن مشكلة صعوبة قبول التعليم من جانب الشعب العبرانى بسبب قساوة قلوبهم هى موجودة في كل أسفار العهد القديم. وكان رجاء الشعب أن الله ـ ذات مرة ـ سوف يفعل شيئًا بخصوص هذه المشكلة وسوف يقودهم مباشرةً نحو تحقيق سعادتهم في حياتهم (إش9:11، 2:3، إر33:31، يو45:6، عب11:8). 

الخطوة الأولى للتربية لدى العبرانى هو البيت، بعد ذلك كان المدرسة والمجمع. ما يتعلمه الطفل في سنواته الأولى يستقيه من أمه. سفر الأمثال يشدد دائمًا على أهمية التعليم الدينى والتربية الأخلاقية التي يقوم بها الوالدين في البيت (أم8:1). يقضى الطفل الجزء الأكبر من يومه في اللعب وابتكار أشياء مختلفة من الفخار، وأيضًا ممارسة الغناء والرقص في الطرق والميادين مع أولاد وبنات آخرين في نفس عمره (إر11:6، 21:9). لكن عندما يكبر الولد يتسلمه الأب، والبنت أيضًا عندما تكبر تتولاها الأم. الكاهن الذي يقوم بالتربية والتوجيه يأخذ لقب "أب" أى كمثل الأب في البيت يقوم بدور تربوى (انظر قض10:17). والعلاقة بين المعلّم والتلميذ يُعبر عنها بمصطلحات أب وابن (أم1:4). 

كانوا يعلمون العبرانى بأن الأرض تنتمى إلى الله، وأنه هو مجرد ساكن فيها. أيضًا أداء فلاحة الأرض تعتمد على الله (تث13:11). يحتوى سفر التثنية على نص مدهش يصف القيم ومثاليات التربية العبرية، مضيفًا تشديدًا على الطريقة التي يقوم بها الوالدين الوالدين في تربية أولادهم: " اسمع يا إسرائيل الرب إلهنا رب واحد. فتحب الرب إلهك من كل قلبك ومن كل نفسك ومن كل قوتك. ولتكن هذه الكلمات التي أنا أوصيك بها اليوم على قلبك. وقصها على أولادك وتكلم بها حين تجلس في بيتك وحين تمشى في الطريق وحين تنام وحين تقوم واربطها علامة على يدك ولتكن عصائب بين عينيك، واكتبها على قوائم أبواب بيتك وكل أبوابك" (تث4:6ـ9). 

هذه التربية ليست لها بنية معينة أو تعليم محدد. وكانت تمارس بين العائلة في البيت أثناء ساعة الأكل أو الراحة أو عندما تحين الفرصة عندما توجد مواضيع للحوار. وعادةً كانت تبدأ من الصباح وتستمر حتى وقت متأخر في المساء. أيضًا أثناء ساعة التَريُض الأمر، الذي فعله مرارًا المسيح. التربية كانت عند العبرانيين في الأساس تربية دينية. فالتربية لم تكن بالضبط اكتساب معرفة أكاديمية أو فنية أو ثقافية، بل إعداد دينى وأخلاقى. كانت تربية لطريقة حياة وإيمان معينة تلخصها كلمة واحدة هى: القداسة. كان يجب على الطفل أن يتغذى على محتوى التوراة: ألف باء، تاريخ، جغرافيا، ... كل شئ يتعلموه في إطار التوراة. فالكتاب المقدس هو مصدر المعرفة الدقيقة. وهدف التربية أن يصير الطفل خادم مخلص ليهوه. يهتم العبرانيون بأخلاقيات المعلم، فيجب أن يعرفوا أى نوع من البشر هذا المعلم، حتى يستنتجوا أى نوع من التلاميذ سوف يُنشئهم(12) . 

هناك ثلاث أعياد يهودية رئيسية وهى: الفصح، والخمسين، والمظال تلعب أدوارًا مهمة في التربية العبرية، بالإضافة إلى الاجتماعات المنتظمة في المجمع، كما ذكر لوقا أن المسيح شارك في هذا (لو16:4). يطلب الناموس من الأب أن يشرح لأبنائه أهمية هذه الأعياد ومفهوم التسابيح والنواميس والعادات (خر18:13، تث9:4ـ10، تث19:31). والكهنة يستطيعون أن يكملوا مسئولية هذا التعليم في الأعياد (تث9:17). 

أيضًا فرقة أخرى من معلمى إسرائيل تُدعى الحكماء كانوا يعلمون تلاميذهم ويُفترض أنهم ظهروا في القرن الثامن قبل الميلاد. كانوا مربيين للقادة، وكانوا يهتمون بالتعلم عن طريق الخبرة التي لابد أن يلاحظها التلميذ فيهم، وفي منهجهم الذي كان يتألف من المقارنات (أمثال، أقوال مأثورة، رموز، ألغاز). وكانوا بمنهجهم هذا يغطون تفصيلات الحياة اليومية. لدينا شهادات كاملة عن تعليمهم في أسفار مثل الأمثال، وحكمة سيراخ، وحكمة سليمان. وهذه الحكمة العملية كانت أساسًا دينية. الموضوع المحورى لهذه الأسفار هو مخافة الله الذي هو البداية والملء وقمة الحكمة. لقد كانت الحكمة الحقيقية هى عطية الله إلى الإنسان، ولا تُكتسب نتيجة عبقرية الإنسان. هذه الحكمة يمكن أن تمتد إلى كل الأشياء المعروفة، وفق حكمة سليمان (15:7ـ22): مثل علم النجوم، وعلم النفس، وعلم النبات... الخ. وتُمنح الموهبة إلى الأكثر نشاطًا وسعيًا كما توصف في حكمة سيراخ (2:39ـ5). 

في سفر الأمثال يتم التشديد على الفضائل العملية: الانضباط، النقاوة، الصراحة، العناية بالفقراء، ومحبة الأعداء، الصداقة الحقيقية، قيمة النساء الفاضلات. 

وفي إطار هذه المعتقدات فإن الرجل المثالى هو الساكن، الهادئ، المنضبط غير الغاضب (أم29:14). 
بالتأكيد في هذا العصر، أى قبل المسيح كانت توجد مدارس وأماكن لتعليم الكتابة(13) . 

وكان الأولاد يجلسون على الأرض حول معلمهم، ومحاولتهم كانت تكرار ما يقوله المعلم حتى يحفظوه على ظهر قلب. فالمقارنة والتكرار والعناصر الفنية الأخرى للكلام الشفوى كانت تُستخدم، لكى تحقق أهداف التعليم، وسوف نرى هذه الملامح في تعليم المسيح. 

إن كل ما ذكرناه يصف ويحدد المناخ والعملية التربوية في عصر المسيح. والعمل التعليمى للمسيح كان في إطار حقيقة تربوية معينة لا يمكن لأحد أن يتجاهلها عندما يشرع في تقديم العمل التعليمى للمسيح. 
​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع راااااائع يا مرثا
مرسىىىىى على الموضوع  
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*ميرررسى يا مارثا على الموضوع المهم والرائع وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (9 أكتوبر 2008)

أشكركم إخوتى           Dona Nabil abd kokoman
على المرور
الرب يبارك كم


مارثا​


----------



## ميراى البرنسيسه (5 يونيو 2011)

*ميرسى مونيكا*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (6 يونيو 2011)

شكرا للسيدة العظيمة مونيكا


----------



## مونيكا 57 (6 يونيو 2011)

ميراى البرنسيسه قال:


> *ميرسى مونيكا*












​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (6 يونيو 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> شكرا للسيدة العظيمة مونيكا









​


----------



## happy angel (7 يونيو 2011)

*ميرسى حبيبتى موضوع رااااائع جداااا
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## kalimooo (7 يونيو 2011)

*

موضوع  جميل  

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك

*


----------



## هالة الحب (20 يونيو 2011)

حبيبتى مونيكا انا كنت فعلا ابحث عن هذا الموضوع لاهميته ربنا يباركك


----------



## ramzy1913 (22 يونيو 2011)




----------



## مونيكا 57 (9 أغسطس 2011)

هالة الحب قال:


> حبيبتى مونيكا انا كنت فعلا ابحث عن هذا الموضوع لاهميته ربنا يباركك



*أشكرك حبيبتى لمرورك الجميل
الرب يباركك يابنت الملك​*


----------



## النهيسى (10 أغسطس 2011)

*فى منتهى الروعه
شكرا جداا
ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## free20 (10 أغسطس 2011)

*موضوع راااااائع
 ويستحق امتياز
 ربنا يبارك خدمتك
 شكرا لك




*​


----------

